# Has my budgie ruptured an air sac?



## BabyBloo (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi, if anyone can offer any advice I would appreciate it. My 1 year old budgie has had a few night frights the past week and this morning I noticed a protrusion on the side of her breast. She had just eaten some veggies and I thought it could be her crop, but it’s been 6 hours since and I see it has grown in size tremendously. Does it seem like she ruptured an air sac? Does this heal itself or should she see a vet? I’m so worried - she’s eating, drinking, behaving as normal but I’m not sure what to do. I’m trying to attach a picture of her while the protrusion was at its worst - it’s gone down a bit since then.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm very sorry to hear your budgie is not doing well.

You need to get her into an Avian Vet right away.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree, you need to see an avian vet for this right away. Please let us know an update!


----------



## BabyBloo (Feb 1, 2019)

I’m going to look for an avian vet thank you for your replies. I’ve read on a few websites some budgies are more prone to reoccurring air sac rupture than others and some people actually puncture the air sac with a sterile needle at home. Has anyone ever done this themselves? I’m concerned to do it myself but I’m just curious if it’s something I should consider?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

*Do not* try to take care of this yourself, you need to get the bird to a vet asap, do you need help locating one?


----------



## BabyBloo (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank you, I found an exotic animals vet that comes up on the association of avian vets search but if there’s a better way to locate one please let me know. They’re not very close and I don’t want her to get nervous on the car ride so I might call some closer vets just in case.

What is the typical protocol with this sort of injury? I want to prepare myself for what’s necessary and what they’re going to say to needs to be done that’s unnecessary. I have an orange cheeked waxbill Finch with scissor beak that I trim myself (she’s nearly 9 now) and when I first got her a vet told me they would need to put her under anathesia to trim her beak.... which was ridiculous she’s the size of a thumb.... just a little too much could kill her. Imagine repeatedly doing that just to trim a beak?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If there are any exotic animal vets closer to you call them and see if they have a vet on staff that is experienced with birds, many times there will be , but they are just not listed on the Association of Avian Vets. If you are concerned about unnecessary treatment I would just ask for an explanation about the steps they want to take and why and if you feel any are not necessary question the Dr.
I think many times the Dr. will lay out all options and together you need to decide what the best course of action is and what outcome is expected from the various options if there is more than one.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice and I'm glad you're taking the necessary steps to make sure your little one gets the care she needs. 

Cody is right, ask them in detail what they're considering and if you're not sure about something, it's ok to ask them about it. I hope your little girl feels better soon! Sending healing thoughts her way :fingerx: 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forums to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after reading through the links provided above, please do ask as we'd love to help. 

Keep us posted on your budgie's condition! ray: 

Cheers :wave:


----------

